# What is cold smoking?



## mikelisab (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm smoking meats (brisket, ribs, chicken, pork)  for everyone in the neighborhood it seems, because I've found me a new hobby that I really enjoy.

This site and you guys have helped me turn out some fantastic meats. Sooooooooooo! treat me like I'm six. and tell me what cold smoking is, and how to do it, or point me to some directions on the subject.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2014)

Mike, morning....  below is a fairly good description...      Dave

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 11, 2014)

That's a really good article on traditional cold smoking. It's NOT a how to, however. There are a few vital steps left out. Most backyard smokers (like the majority of us on here) don't have the time, equipment or know how to safely cold smoke for days or weeks at a time. Things like salmon, cheese and some sausages can be successfully cold smoked within a day (sometimes more) using little more than your existing grill or smoker and something to generate "cold" smoke. The Amaze-n-smokers are popular choices for cold smoke generators as they produce a lot of smoke with very little heat. They're also not expensive.

Please do your research before you start cold smoking meats though. There are some pretty specific things you'll need to know about cures, temperatures and times that if monkeyed around with can lead to some pretty nasty consequences. Cheese is a good place to start since it's pretty stable and relatively easy to keep safe. Smoked cheese is also DELICIOUS.  While it's smoking you can read up on how to safely cure meat.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 11, 2014)

Really a good cold smoker produces a lot of heat...just keeps the heat away from the food to be cold smoked.

A small hot fire produces the best quality smoke. 













P1010284.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jan 11, 2014


















P1010429.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jan 11, 2014


----------



## mikelisab (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm thinking on starting with cheeses, and am in no hurry. Just curious. Came out to east Texas to semi-retire, got into the oilfield rental and service business, and now work 7 days a week. Cold smoking apparently takes quite a bit if time. So maybe we'll start with the easy stuff.

      Thanks, Mike


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2014)

Mdboatbum is correct.....    It is not a complete how-to in the fact "the curing part" of the meat is missing.....   It is one description on "how to apply" smoke.......
Applying cure is a lot more than a one paragraph tutorial...  The curing part is fairly involved.....  different meats, different grinds and different processes all take a fair amount of study.....


----------

